# On-line FREE photo editing software



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

No decent photo editing or enhancing software?

I have just had a quick look at pixlr.com. It looks quite powerful with simple to use tools, history and supports layers if needed.

Take a look here and give it a try...


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Nice find Don.. 
adds an extra couiple of commands to the "right click" menu 

Look for Screen Capture which gives 3 selections, Entire Page, Visible Portion & Select Portion.

For those who will get confused at this, like I did, In Firefox with the "addon" 

when selecting "Select Portion" you can arrange where you want to copy and then look for the "capture" on the menu bar at the top of your Screen 

Visible Portion & Entire screen take you straight to the "On_line editor" whilst you have to select Capture in order to grab the selected portion ..


----------

